
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on Master Password? - questionr
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ssl.masterpasswordapp.com&#x2F;<p>Looking into password managers, what do you think of Master Password? Are there any downsides you can see with their implementation?<p>It doesn&#x27;t use a vault and has an iOS app.<p>Considering KeePassX as well, but as far as I can tell there&#x27;s no mobile support
======
starbucksswa
I don't know about that but lastpass is great imo. Also you don't need premium
to use it on iOS or Android devices anymore. All of your passwords sync in
every devices you have. You should check it.

